# platoon sig



## RiflemanPhil (29 Oct 2005)

Is platoon sig a position of leadership?
how so?


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Oct 2005)

Not a leadership position.  It's one of those unfortunate "uncool" jobs that everyone gets saddled with at some point in their career.  It will, however, get you noticed, for good or ill.  Do a good job, get positive attention, shag it up, and there's nowhere to hide... ;D


----------



## pbi (30 Oct 2005)

I'd give a slightly different take, both for Pl Sig and OC's Sig. From my POV, I always wanted the best soldier for that job. He would come with me to orders, or monitor the net if I wasn't there. He would help me prepare for orders groups, patrol briefings, etc. He needed to understand what was going on, and to be able to give an intelligent, correct and useful answer if I couldn't come to the "phone" right away. Particulary at the OC level when you are working as a Coy Gp or Cbt Tm, the Sig has to be squared away. As well, because you spend so much time with the Sig, you usually get to know each other fairly well, and it is often very useful for the OC to hear the Sig's POV or opinion on things. I used to listen very carefully to my Sigs.

While I agree that it isn't strictly a "leadership position", it is definitely a "leadership support" position, and a good soldier in that job will learn lots that will prepare them for leadership when their time comes.

Cheers.


----------



## Kat Stevens (30 Oct 2005)

Sorta the direction I was headed, but put much more eloquently...We had a few guys in that position who became unbearable, the TC/OC's personal sleeper cell, as it were, but that was their own doing.


----------



## paracowboy (30 Oct 2005)

while it isn't a "leadership position" per se, it is a position where you want to stick a good troop with leadership potential (also a strong back) for the very reasons pbi stated above. Not a spot for numpties. If you're there, it means you've done a good job, and are probably a senior pte/cpl, who may be in line for a leadership position/course.

Or, it could mean your unit is short manpower.


----------



## Infanteer (30 Oct 2005)

I'll just echo PBI and Paracowboy's statement; Platoon commanders are pretty busy and my time spent as the "platoon sig" was worth it.  You are close to the planning process, you are basically his sidekick, and while your buddies in the section are smoking and joking, you are usually busy with the orders process (COI, freqs, callsigns, etc, etc).  It may not be as "glamourous" as the point-and-click shooting jobs, but it is a vital part of the platoon's capability.


----------



## paracowboy (30 Oct 2005)

also, as the sig it is one of your unofficial duties to let the Boss know when the troops have gone from normal griping to truculent silence, which is the last stage before murderous rage. You function as his only accurate source of determining the troop's morale. It becomes your place to let him know what the troops are really feeling (and here, you have to determine if they're just b*tchin' like troops always do, or if they have legitimate complaints that need to be addressed.)

More, as his sig, there will be times when you will have to 'baby-sit' him. He (especially if he's a good officer) will be spending so much time on orders, admin, and generally caring for the mission and his men, that he will neglect himself. It becomes your job to ensure he gets fed, gets hydrated, gets caffeinated, and gets undisturbed rack. He gets too tired/hungry/stressed, he stops making logical decisions and troops get dead. 

Two more reasons that his signaller MUST be a mature-minded, initiative-taking, trained soldier.


----------



## Shades (30 Oct 2005)

My buddy is our Pl sig and if it weren't for him some of us would have no clue what the hell goes on sometimes its good to have a guy that sits in on the o grps and can pass on everything considering our sgt sometimes doesn't get it all either from the officer


----------



## ImanIdiot (3 Nov 2005)

From my own experience, when I was pl signaller last year, I hated it while doing, it. Oh boy, did I hate it...I would rather have been in a rifle section with the boys than chit chatting on the radio. Who joins the infantry to be a signaller, right?   Mind you, he is, of course, the deadliest man on the battlfield!

However, looking back, it was a valuble experience. You get to see things from a different perspective. You get a chance to see the attack unfold, instead of just concerning yourself with your 'lane'. You also get to take a peek at the pl comd's thought process, why he does the things he does.  While not a recognized leadership position,  it is a chance to learn some real life lessons about leadership, both good and bad. Just use the opportunity for what it is, a chance to learn more about the bigger picture, instead of just focusing on the lone fig 11 in the trench.


----------



## Black Watch (3 Nov 2005)

i'm pltsig and I love it...


----------



## Yeoman (9 Nov 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> while it isn't a "leadership position" per se, it is a position where you want to stick a good troop with leadership potential (also a strong back) for the very reasons pbi stated above. Not a spot for numpties. If you're there, it means you've done a good job, and are probably a senior pte/cpl, who may be in line for a leadership position/course.
> 
> Or, it could mean your unit is short manpower.



or your then acting sgt-major was your old platoon warrant in your old battalion and knew you were comms qualified when you changed battalions, and you were being yelled at that you were the platoon signaller as soon as you got there.
got to have a strong back. I may be the fat kid, but at least I can hump the weight.
I understood things of how it works at a platoon commander level partially before I became the signaller, but also showed me how much a 2ic can run around with his head cut off as well 
I honestly don't mind the role. it's a change of pace for me. I've been running around screaming pro pat for a couple years now, so it's been a good change up for me.
Greg


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Nov 2005)

I have gone out with the Infantry on a couple of occasions, and hey, there's a jimmy ! Instant pl Sig.

I personally love working out in the field in that capacity as opposed to sitting in the back of a rad van...I like it in the mud.

But another point that I don't believe was brought up, it is also an additional duty to defend the OC and the Rad.

A Sigs job is to Provide, Support, and Defend comms, and those he's providing them too... Sometimes when you're in the field, and you OC is talking on the radio, you NEED to keep a close eye out, because you very well might be the last person between an enemy and the boss.

You get yourself a good OC, and Pl or Coy Sig is a GREAT, albeit demanding, job


----------



## long haired civvy (12 Nov 2005)

As a platoon signaler in 3VP in the eighties, I actually became the platoon commander, by default. We were conducting FIBUA training in Fort Lewis, and were the lead platoon in a company attack on "Reagansburg", the mock up Bavarian village used for  fighting in built up areas. We were using MILES gear, and when we came under contact, within 2 minutes, the platoon cmdr, the platoon 21c, all 3 section cmdrs and the wpns det cmdr all were beeping away.Section 21cs had their hands full controlling their sections. So yes, It can end up that the signaller, by elimination, ends up in a command position.


----------



## pbi (16 Nov 2005)

long haired civvy said:
			
		

> As a platoon signaler in 3VP in the eighties, I actually became the platoon commander, by default. We were conducting FIBUA training in Fort Lewis, and were the lead platoon in a company attack on "Reagansburg", the mock up Bavarian village used for   fighting in built up areas. We were using MILES gear, and when we came under contact, within 2 minutes, the platoon cmdr, the platoon 21c, all 3 section cmdrs and the wpns det cmdr all were beeping away.Section 21cs had their hands full controlling their sections. So yes, It can end up that the signaller, by elimination, ends up in a command position.



Exactly what I witnessed when I watched some of the early MILES attacks done in 1PP a "few" years ago. (Maj Pat Stogran was the OC: that's how long ago it was...). Leaders were almost all gone in a few minutes, and very junior folks were running things very quickly. This pointed out two things to me: train everybody for at least one up, and teach everybody to understand higher commander's intent.

Cheers


----------

